# IPv6 Router Problem

## Ski13

Hi all, 

I tried to setup an IPv6 Router like described in the IPv6 Howto (with totd and ptrtd), but it doesn't work.

Current conditions:

When I ping the "Fake-IPv6-address" created by ptrtd from the Router-PC (like 3ffe:abcd:1234:... and so on) the destination is reachable (yes, I know that ptrtd is answering my request)

When I ping google.com on the client side, I get the domain informations (the fake-ipv6-address is printed on screen) but I don't get an answer from the server (Pakets 100% loss).

The conf-Files: 

---------------- 

totd.conf: 

```
forwarder 192.168.21.1 port 53 

prefix 3ffe:abcd:1234:9876:: 

port 53 

pidfile /var/run/totd.pid 

stf
```

ptrtd.conf: 

```
IPV6_PREFIX="3ffe:abcd:1234:9876::"

```

I created the route and the link to the dns server like described in the Howto. 

But it doesn't work!

Could you tell me why it doesn't work?

Thank you.

Sorry for my bad english, I'm german.

I've written the same problem into the german forum, but up to now I didn't get any answer.

----------

## P3SM

Just my 2c, but are you sure your ISP routes IPv6 traffic? I know mine doesn't   :Sad: 

Cheers, P3SM

----------

